# Cost to insulate apartment attic



## Susie2017 (11 Oct 2017)

Hi. A relative lives in a top floor apt. He is looking to get attic insulated plus attic stairs plus small area floored for storage - 6m2 . He received the following quote;
Insulate attic with knauf earthwool insulation 105 sqm = 1330
Insulate kneehole attic spaces 56 sq m = 450
Put in attic stairs  = 400
Ber cert after job done = 180

Total price is 2430 - 350 (seai grant) = 2080 
Opinions please as neither of us have upgraded insulation previously. Plus he has not approached mgt co about doing this - I dont think there will be a problem ?


----------



## Palerider (11 Oct 2017)

I have done this exact job, I had a carpenter put in an attic door/ stairs, I bought and installed the insulation myself and floored a small area.

Not sure why you need a BER cert.

Cost about €500, attic was large? Management company was not interested.


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Oct 2017)

Ber cert must be done after to get grant. Yes i thought it was pricey even post grant reduction. Anyone recommend a person/company to do this work ? Apt is in co. Kildare. Owner is elderly and not good at DIY at all. Is this glass wool ie you need to be wearing some sort of protection to handle it ?


----------



## noproblem (11 Oct 2017)

It's expensive for what's being done, i'd have thought it would be in around €1200 inc vat and everything you mention above. Personally, I wouldn't bother at all with the grant or the BER Cert and i'm basing the price I gave you on that. Just my opinion. As a matter of interest, does your relative own the apartment?


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Oct 2017)

Yes owner occupier. Open to suggestions on what other companies could do this. i have rang a couple for him and getting no calls back at all - at least three. The boom is on again and impossible to get companies to quote for jobs or so i have found in last few months. There is a bit of extra hassle with this job because of knee wall gaps as they are called either side of windows so installer says. Dormer attic apartment.


----------



## michaelm (11 Oct 2017)

Sounds too dear to me.  If you're looking for a recommendation you should state where he's based.  If he's elderly does he want to be going up and down a poky ladder?  A built-in wardrobe or unit might get him the storage he needs.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Oct 2017)

noproblem said:


> €1200 inc vat



I got attic done and walls pumped with bead (detached four bed house) for €1200 plus VAT about 4 years ago.

The OP's price is way off the wall. You can also get an independent cert for €80 to €100 if you shop around.


----------



## noproblem (11 Oct 2017)

The Stira attic stairs are around €3 to €400, the bit of flooring and the 1600 sq feet of insulation to the required thickness plus labour wouldn't be way out at €1200 and as the tradesman was giving a receipt for the BER Cert he would be paying tax, etc. The price you got your house done for Paddy would be near enough what i'd expect, there's a very big mark up margin on the bead. 

By the way Michaelm, he does say where he's based.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Oct 2017)

I got a Stira type attic stairs by 2 for a holiday home I did up and they were €90 each. A carpenter who charged €180 a day fitted them (during a day's work on the house).


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Oct 2017)

Hi. It's in celbridge area. He's 75. Just wants a bit of attic storage for suitcases etc. Is able to go up a ladder just about. The more I think about it it's v expensive. He can't afford it at that price anyway I talked to him earlier. Suggestions for companies who might give a more reasonable quote are most welcome. Is this Knauf product difficult to work with ?


----------



## Leo (11 Oct 2017)

Given his age, make sure any prospective installer confirms the angle of the stairs when extended. Some of these, particularly the cheaper models can be quite steeps and require a steady step and sure grip.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Oct 2017)

Leo said:


> Some of these, particularly the cheaper models can be quite steep



He'd find going up the ones I put in a challenge. Steps are shallow and incline is steep.



Susie2017 said:


> Just wants a bit of attic storage for suitcases etc.


It's a lot of money to spend for storage.

Regardless, the quoted price is extortionate. Perhaps he was seen as an easy mark as an older member of our society.


----------



## jdwex (12 Oct 2017)

Susie2017 said:


> Plus he has not approached mgt co about doing this - I dont think there will be a problem ?


Make sure he gets permission before he does anything!


----------



## michaelm (12 Oct 2017)

jdwex said:


> Make sure he gets permission before he does anything!


Personally I wouldn't ask permission, I'd just do it.  In the unlikely event that it came to light I'd plead ignorance and beg forgiveness.


----------



## Palerider (12 Oct 2017)

Whilst the attic space is not owned by the person the reality is access to it is only through his apartment.

In my opinion no permission is needed from the Man. Co to add insulation which benefits your unit, some small area floored whilst up there just makes sense, I've done it and store paint and various tools up there, great to have the additional space and well worth a small outlay in heat retention and extra storage availability.

Get your insulation from Woodies or B/Q, get the type that rolls out and is easy to handle, it is not expensive and can be torn to fit awkward areas, it is a basic DIY job.


----------



## JoeRoberts (12 Oct 2017)

Palerider said:


> it is a basic DIY job.


As long as they understand about insulating around electric cables/spot lights if any, and allowing proper air circulation in the attic to prevent condensation.


----------



## Susie2017 (18 Oct 2017)

Ok. Thanks for all the feedback. In the end he decided to defer until we get another quote. That is a problem also as no one call back !


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Oct 2017)

Susie2017 said:


> That is a problem also as no one call back !



Says a lot about them and the fact that things are picking up again. Time for the country to lose the run of itself again!


----------



## Palerider (19 Oct 2017)

The laws of supply and demand guys, no more or less, as I posted earlier you can do most of this work yourself if you are so inclined.


----------

